# Stocking...



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

If you put compatible fish in a tank and make sure there is enough oxegeon by adding pumps and doing a lot of water changes could you put as many fish as you want in there?


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Would it be a crazy idea to put 10rbp in a 90g tank for life?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

TerrOr said:


> Would it be a crazy idea to put 10rbp in a 90g tank for life?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

You can try but dam when there BIG not gonna be enough space tho


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Its not recomemended, and plus you run the risk of stunting there grow without enough space.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TerrOr said:


> If you put compatible fish in a tank and make sure there is enough oxegeon by adding pumps and doing a lot of water changes could you put as many fish as you want in there?


 The question isnt if there will be enough oxygen because you have air pumps and do water changes, but if the space is tolerable enopugh for each resident and how much you can keep the water filtered and clean.



> Would it be a crazy idea to put 10rbp in a 90g tank for life?


YOu can try but NO GUARENTEE!!!







I believe its possible if propper feeding is done. But you'll have more obsticles to overcome, like your fish being stressed, killing each other, growth stunth, and their natural instinct with killing each other


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

TerrOr said:


> If you put compatible fish in a tank and make sure there is enough oxegeon by adding pumps and doing a lot of water changes could you put as many fish as you want in there?


 If the fish can live in peace then with enough air and water change they can do it. You can stuff 200 guppys in a 30g and with enough air and water change its all good.

10rb in a 90 is all good to me


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it will all boil down to a space issue imo i like them have space to swim or chill without the others harrasing them.
i would say 6-7 in a 90 is really the max with reds.
i am going to push it with 3 reds and 1 cariba and 1 piraya in a 85 so only 5 in total.
dixon


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i have 6 rbs in a 55....... they seem alright.....actually more active.... compared to when i only had 6... and they're not aggressive towards each other either


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i meant when i had 3 oops


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

HareBall over at P-fish and Aqua-Addiction has (or had) 2 75 gallon tanks with an estimated 50 5-6" cariba in each. and there was another guy from p-fish that had a 180 with 50 cariba or so, and 6 geryii to boot.

it can be done, you just gotta know what your doing.

~Will.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

50?? I would very much like to see pics of this setup. That just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my bad, it was 34 cariba and 7 geryii in the 180 - P-Fish Thread

I couldnt find any pics of the 75's, but I do know they were holding tanks (not a perminant setup). all the cariba in those tanks looked perfect, if I find the thread, I'll post it tomorrow.

~Will.


----------

